# Gas Insert Full Cost Quote - Is this reasonable?



## newjersey110901 (Oct 4, 2014)

hello all, I'm a first time poster on this message board and I'm hoping somebody here can help me. I recently received a quote for a gas fireplace insert, including the installation and wood work necessary. The total cost of the gas insert with the mantle, granite surround, prior brick hearth removal, gas being run 20 feet in the basement, wood paneling removed from fireplace wall, sheetrock and drywall added, & a new baseboard put on that wall, is about 11,000. That's 7000 for the insert, mantle, and granite surround. And an additional 4300 for the installation, and woodwork.

I'm really hoping someone here can tell me if that's a reasonable cost, because I've seen other places on the internet that would estimate the upper end of the total cost of this type of work to be around $8000. Happy to supply additional details if necessary. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 4, 2014)

Are you getting an insert or a gas fireplace? If you're getting an insert, that price seems high.
Did they give you a quote with the hours required for the complete job?


----------



## newjersey110901 (Oct 5, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Are you getting an insert or a gas fireplace? If you're getting an insert, that price seems high.
> Did they give you a quote with the hours required for the complete job?



This is for an insert. It's $3500 for a heat n glo escape i30-f.  $300 for a flu stretcher. $1850 for a granite surround and hearth. $950 for a mantel. Plus tax. 

Labor is $4300 total for removing brick hearth to the floor, removing wood paneling from the wall, supply materials and sheetrock to fix the wall, cut open wall for Electric access, materials to run electric through walls to fireplace, base and shoe installed on the fireplace wall, installation of surround and hearth, installation of mantel, running gas 26 feet in basement through wall, install insert and liners through chimney, setting up of all components, install blower and remote control, and installation of flue stretcher. 

What do you think? Reasonable? I'm not really experienced with pricing for any of this stuff and appreciate any advice on whether something looks overly expensive. Thanks again!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 5, 2014)

Hmmm. It's been a while since I sold hearth products, but I don't remember granite finishes being that high. Then again, I don't live down your way. I seems to me they were closer to $1K. The mantel is probably a custom one, too, so I guess that price may be right. The cost of labor seems high, that's why I asked initially if they had broken down the quote for labor into hours. It's at least a two man job, & the gas insert alone will take two hours (max). Installation of the granite finish & mantel is about an hour. Not knowing the labor hours allocated for the entire project kind makes it hard to figure out where the total cost comes from.


----------

